# Perth, Western Australia



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Any haunters from Perth here?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your more then welcome to stay even if your the first one from Australia.
So, how is Halloween in Australia anyway?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bryton Taylor is in Perth. Member page:

http://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=4933

Welcome thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21509


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Bone Dancer. Not very big over here but I'm trying hard to make it more popular.


RoxyBlue - thanks for the heads-off - oops I mean heads-up.


----------

